# help with machine



## andy1987 (Jan 28, 2010)

hi all

There is some method or a machine to help me.

I separate the pieces of the cards but when you work such a large amount of heat gun takes much time and work.

What is your best method to remove the pieces of electronic boards?

thank you very much


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 28, 2010)

I know a guy who said he uses a pneumatic chisel to remove the components. 

The parts fly everywhere so you will need to build some kind of hopper to catch them. It also buggers up the smaller components quite a bit.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2010)

old electric toaster oven.


----------



## lunker (Jan 29, 2010)

I use a old commercial toaster from a old hospital. It uses a conveyor like a small pizza oven. you can adjust the speed and temp.when the board gets to the end I just use pliars to hit the board and knock off the components and solder.Check reastraunt supply places. yuo might be able to find one cheap.


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Jan 30, 2010)

Dremel has released a new tool called a Multi-max that is fast, safe and you can direct your work into a 5 gallon bucket. Here is a limk: 
http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Pages/default.aspx


----------

